# Brisket and Deer Meat



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Has anyone here on this board of experts ever heard of mixing venison with brisket 50/50 ground up to make hamburger meat. Someone told me about this combo and said it was great.


Thanks.


Wiley


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I have mixed it and it is very good....I have also mixed a little brisket with venison and pork to make link sausage....


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I have used regular hamburger meat, but mixed it 60% vension- 40% burger.

I typically use hamburger mixed in with my pork and vension to make my summer sausage as well.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been mixing beef of one sort or the other with venison for 30+ years. Used to make hamburger using 10% beef tallow (fat) from the butcher. You could get the trimmings for free back then. Now, just mix 50/50 brisket/venison. Very good stuff.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Iâ€™ve done the 50/50 with brisket for years. It keeps the family from getting burned out on straight venison burger in all types of applications throughout the year.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Another here, I always do 50/50 with brisket.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Brisket all the way*

Just finished grinding and packing 2 deer away. I have been using half a brisket to each deer. Works out to a perfect taste. Hardest part is finding briskets on sale.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Haven't done 50/50, but have done 75/25 for years and tastes great.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fooser (Apr 18, 2012)

Tried the 50/50 Brisket cut for the first time about 3 years ago... Now, everything but the back-strap and tenders go in the grinder with brisket.

partition out the fatty mix for burgers... lean mix for spaghetti, tacos etc. Wife and kids love the stuff.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Def the way to for the pocketbook and taste.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been doing a 70/30 (Venison/brisket) mix for years and its excellent


----------



## awatts (Nov 7, 2017)

I recently started saving and freezing the fat I trim from briskets during the summer to mix in with venison to make burger in the fall. Saves the cost of buying beef fat later. But for the meat mixture I always go with all venison, but I'm blessed with a freezer full of venison each year so shortage is not a problem.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm late to the party but last fall I mixed ~30 lbs of venison trimmings (2 white tail and 1 axis), a 12 lb packer cut brisket and 6 lbs of the cheapest fattiest bacon I could find. On the recommendation of a friend. **** good, according to the googled fat ratios of brisket and bacon it should make an ~80/20 blend.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

yep, I am on an MLD property and we shoot a lot of deer.. 
We do 80/20


----------

